# Britemax Interior Cleaner



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*Price & Availability:*
£9.99 for 710ml

*Used on:*
Fiat Punto MK2

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Britemax Professional Interior cleaner is formulated to be safe on all interior surfaces yet effective on tough stains including spills, body oils, pet stains, grease, and deeply embedded soil in textured vinyl.

Use Interior Cleaner on carpet, upholstery, floor mats, seat belts, leather seats, dashboards, console, steering wheel, hardwood, and vinyl.

Use Interior Cleaner as often as you like to rejuvenate surfaces to a perfect factory finish.

Spray on and wipe off with a microfibre cloth on solid surfaces. For carpets, floor mats, and upholstery use of an upholstery brush may be required to agitate the surface. Blot dry with a clean towel.

*Packaging:*
Nice shaped bottle to hold with a fantastic spray head featuring the clear choice of 'Spray' or 'Stream'. It ties in with other Britemax products.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A transparent liquid of watery consistency. It has a 'fresh' smell similar to any APC, not unpleasant.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
The product had great cutting power, not too strong to discolour plastics and surfaces but enough to leave a clean fresh finish.

*Before*

















*After*

















*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use, spray on, agitate with a microfibre and wipe off. Even on a textured dashboard it was very straightforward to use.

*Finish:*
Not applicable for this type of product, however it does leave a nice neutral smell before, it removed any odours that were present.

*Durability:* 
Once again not applicable.

*Value:*
It may seem expensive but the bottle is quite big and a little goes a very long way, I also imagine it would still be strong enough diluted.

Overall DW Rating: 93%









*Conclusion:*
I am very very impressed with this product mainly for the cleaning power - it cut through grime effortlessly, including mould, sticky stains and dried on ice cream with just a small amount of product and a microfibre. A definite must for heavy interior details and a great addition to anyone's kit.

Thankyou to Mat at i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. 
If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit i4detailing


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability:*
£9.99 for 24fl Oz - around 700ml.

*Used on:*
Cloth Interior & Dash of VW Golf

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Key Points:

* Dash & Solid Surfaces
* Carpets, Upholstery
* Biodegradable
* Cleans & Rejuvenates
* Effective on Tough Stains
* Removes Tough Grime

Britemax Professional Interior cleaner is formulated to be safe on all interior surfaces yet effective on tough stains including spills, body oils, pet stains, grease, and deeply embedded soil in textured vinyl.

Use Interior Cleaner on carpet, upholstery, floor mats, seat belts, leather seats, dashboards, console, steering wheel, hardwood, and vinyl.

Use Interior Cleaner as often as you like to rejuvenate surfaces to a perfect factory finish.

Directions:
Spray on and wipe off with a microfiber cloth on solid surfaces.

For carpets, floor mats, and upholstery use of an upholstery brush may be required to agitate the surface. Blot dry with a clean towel.

ALWAYS TEST IN AN INCONSPICUOUS SPOT.

For Show Quality Results: Follow with BRITEMAX LEATHER MAX, on leather and Vinyl surfaces.

DO NOT USE on glass or natural stone surfaces.
*
Packaging:*
Nice and clean packaging following suit with the rest of the Britemax range, big logo design and clear typeface allowing easy recognition.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a pale yellow liquid, very viscous. There is not really any fragrance to note, maybe a hint of a pleasant smell almost citrus based type smell. It was fairly fresh smelling and not overpowering.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Easily the greatest factor for this product when judging it would be the cutting and cleaning power. Britemax Interior Cleaner has great potential in this area as in my tests it had superb cleaning power. Akin to many strong APCs, it cut through the dirt and grime throughout the interior. Greasy plastics also cleaned nice and easily using this product.

Another high point for me was in the cleaning of my old car mats. These mats had been abused over time and left with a few stubborn stains which previous interior cleaners would not budge, however this product did the trick.

*Ease Of Use:*
I consider this product to be very easy to use. It is a simple spray on, agitate and wipe off. I used a small round brush to agitate it on the plastics and reach the crevices which often hold elusive grime.

Another way I used it was to fill a bucket with warm water and squirt a few sprays of the interior cleaner in to this. I then used a microfibre and dampened it in this solution in order to go over the cloth parts of the seats which produced great results.

*Finish:*
After using the product, the interior was left very clean and fresh smelling and the plastics looked very clean and ready to be dressed. Below are the before and after shots of my interior:

*Before pictures:*









































*After Pictures:*

































*Durability:*
As it is a cleaning product this factor does not come in to play.

*Value:*
At £9.99 for a bottle, this product may seem expensive compared to some however, I believe that it does provide excellent value for money. The cleaning power comes into its own and leaves the interior clean and fresh. I wouldn't say its the best product in terms of value for money, but considering the results it produces, it certainly is worth a purchase to pamper your interior.

*Overall DW Rating: 94%*









*Conclusion:*
Overall I must say this product did impress me, however many of you may be thinking when reading 'Why do I need this?' (I know I did think it when I got the product). I already have a product that can cover this base. Initially, I thought my APC could do this job satisfactorily. My mind was changed when I used the product, this interior cleaner made quick work of one of the jobs that most hate. It required very little agitation to get the job done and wiped clean leaving a great finish. 
Yes, for the pro's, I may concede this to be a little expensive when you compare it to other APCs available in bulk, however I would consider it to be a worthwhile product to give the interior a real treatment. I really got on with the product, and especially the job it made of the old mats which was incredible. I reckon it is very worthy of 9/10 and if it was made available cheaper in bulk may even get 10/10

Thanks to Matt at i4d for supplying htis product for reviewing, and for the excellent service.


----------

